# Nice things on the way to work



## Caroline (Jun 16, 2009)

Does anyone ever see anything nice on the way to work? 

I have been using the Docklands Light Railway since January and see all kinds of things from the train because the windows are nice and big. 

This morning because I was sitting right next to the window and looking for something interesting I saw a fox and three cubs, not sure if they were foraging for food or playing before it gets too hot, but I enjoyed the site.

Does anyone else see any thing nice or interesting on the way to work?


----------



## Steff (Jun 16, 2009)

Something i see when im going to work is the local youngsters who paint murals usually on fridays and saturdays it is really nice because you can see there putting something back into the community, i think its some local inicitive thing connected with the youth club and it is nice to see the kids doing something constructive


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 16, 2009)

Wish I got to pass something nice, all i see is industrial estates and a sewage works. I know I'm a plumber by trade but that takes the p lol


----------



## Caroline (Jun 16, 2009)

Gasman1975 said:


> Wish I got to pass something nice, all i see is industrial estates and a sewage works. I know I'm a plumber by trade but that takes the p lol



I think plumbers do a great job, so you do nice things for people at work. If I needed pipes fixing or something un blocking I'd be very pleased to see you, that is assuming you do domestic plumbing...


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 16, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I think plumbers do a great job, so you do nice things for people at work. If I needed pipes fixing or something un blocking I'd be very pleased to see you, that is assuming you do domestic plumbing...



Hi Caroline, I'm a plumbing and gas engineer by trade but now work as a lecturer so not only do I get an uninspiring view on the way to work but am then confronted by stroppy 16 year olds lol

If I take the other way to work I have to go over the army base and just get views of tanks and guns lol


----------



## Caroline (Jun 16, 2009)

Gasman1975 said:


> Hi Caroline, I'm a plumbing and gas engineer by trade but now work as a lecturer so not only do I get an uninspiring view on the way to work but am then confronted by stroppy 16 year olds lol
> 
> If I take the other way to work I have to go over the army base and just get views of tanks and guns lol



You are inspiring tomorrows plumbers! Having lived with a 16 year old (he's now nearly 23 and not dead yet), I know what 16 year olds are like...


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 16, 2009)

Caroline said:


> You are inspiring tomorrows plumbers! Having lived with a 16 year old (he's now nearly 23 and not dead yet), I know what 16 year olds are like...



Wouldn't go as far as inspiring lol


----------



## Caroline (Jun 16, 2009)

Gasman1975 said:


> Wouldn't go as far as inspiring lol



Making an impression then?


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 16, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Making an impression then?



Thats probably as close as it gets most days lol


----------



## Steff (Jun 16, 2009)

lolol , well in about 2 weeks all i will see is builders there knocking down a local pub and turning into a sports centre


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 16, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lolol , well im about 2 weeks all i will see is builders there knocking down a local pub and turning into a sports centre



What a waste of a pub, would rather have that then a sports centre lol Hope you like builders cleavage then lol


----------



## Steff (Jun 16, 2009)

id rather a sports centre better for me lol, ahahaa i cant wait to see builders crack not!!


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 16, 2009)

steff09 said:


> id rather a sports centre better for me lol, ahahaa i cant wait to see builders crack not!!



Ok, so not an improvement on the view lol I agree the sports centre is probably better, but in the pub at least I can get some of my 5 a day - or is that just my excuse for drinking Magners lol


----------



## Steff (Jun 16, 2009)

lolol five a day that does  not mean you have 5 pints silly ha x


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 16, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lolol fove a day that does  not mean you have 5 pints silly ha x



Damn, will have to rethink then lol


----------



## Steff (Jun 16, 2009)

hmm naughty mind 5 a day for me consists of a very boring fruit salad zzz


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 16, 2009)

steff09 said:


> hmm naughty mind 5 a day for me consists of a very boring fruit salad zzz



You are a much better diabetic then me lol I don't like much fruit (only cider lol) and for me a salad has to be lettice, cheese, tomato, onion and lots of salad cream (light of course lol)


----------



## Steff (Jun 16, 2009)

tut tut id get in trouble for eating all that , i have never drunk so that aint a worry but for me i use a light salad dressing that kraft make


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 16, 2009)

steff09 said:


> tut tut id get in trouble for eating all that , i have never drunk so that aint a worry but for me i use a light salad dressing that kraft make



I know the one you mean, I like the garlic and herb version they do x I don't eat salad that often and in reality only drink occaisionally or when am away on training courses when theres nothing better to do lol

I try to be good but my will power is easily lead astray lol


----------



## Steff (Jun 16, 2009)

yes thats the dressing i love as well lol
aww well my vice is choccie i have to control myself but as i have a lazy OH is it very difficult shopping for him and son knowing i cant have what they have now lol


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 16, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yes thats the dressing i love as well lol
> aww well my vice is choccie i have to control myself but as i have a lazy OH is it very difficult shopping for him and son knowing i cant have what they have now lol



Have tried other brands versions of the dressing but none are as good as the Kraft one!

Its always hard shopping for others and knowing that you can't / shouldn't have certain things. Its worse when there are lovely smells in the shop lol x

When I see my 6 year old she is always telling people I can't have sugar, chocolate, biscuits etc and then tells them I am on a diet!! She eventually corrects it to diabetic lol


----------



## Steff (Jun 16, 2009)

yes i get that off my son if he sees me hovering over the fridge he says mum wat are you upto lol


----------



## Einstein (Jun 16, 2009)

Depending which route to the office I take either takes me through the Wylye Valley on the A36, or on the old back roads, through the villages with all the old farms, building, open grazing, the meandering River Wylye...

Or failing that across Salisbury Plain and all the sights that delivers - I especially like all these options as during the different seasons you can see the land change, crops grown and harvested, land left to rest. Ever changing.

And if I'm not in the office, well I start from the middle of no-where so have a drive through great countryside to get wherever I am going, even the docs in 25 minutes!


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 16, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yes i get that off my son if he sees me hovering over the fridge he says mum wat are you upto lol



Kids eh? Would be nice if they were on our side!! All this talk of food and playing tag with you in the threads is making me hungry! I may need to go and creep to the canteen staff lol


----------



## Steff (Jun 16, 2009)

Einstein said:


> Depending which route to the office I take either takes me through the Wylye Valley on the A36, or on the old back roads, through the villages with all the old farms, building, open grazing, the meandering River Wylye...
> 
> Or failing that across Salisbury Plain and all the sights that delivers - I especially like all these options as during the different seasons you can see the land change, crops grown and harvested, land left to rest. Ever changing.
> 
> And if I'm not in the office, well I start from the middle of no-where so have a drive through great countryside to get wherever I am going, even the docs in 25 minutes!



wow im moving that sounds great


----------



## Steff (Jun 16, 2009)

lol@playing tag , well make sure you choose the healthy option


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 16, 2009)

steff09 said:


> lol@playing tag , well make sure you choose the healthy option



I'll do my best, will more then likely have my usual Sausage and cheese bap or better yet a breakfast bap lol 

I'll only have diet coke to go with it tho !


----------



## Steff (Jun 16, 2009)

ohh goody make sure you have that diet coke mind, sausage and cheese never found myself merging them two together lol


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 16, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ohh goody make sure you have that diet coke mind, sausage and cheese never found myself merging them two together lol



To be honest I had never tried it either but it was all that was left on a day when i forgot my sandwiches and it was starve or eat it so I did. Its quite a nice combination of flavours lol


----------



## Steff (Jun 16, 2009)

yuk lol not for me i have gone right off cheese that nothing to do with my diabtes mind you


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 16, 2009)

steff09 said:


> yuk lol not for me i have gone right off cheese that nothing to do with my diabtes mind you



Not so good then, but hope you have replaced it with something nice that is low in carbs lol


----------



## Steff (Jun 16, 2009)

erm i have no idea if i have or not , i eat pasta is that good lol


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 16, 2009)

steff09 said:


> erm i have no idea if i have or not , i eat pasta is that good lol



If I remember correctly Pasta has a lot of carbs, but it is lovely so I don't care lol Thats want correction doses are for lol


----------



## Steff (Jun 16, 2009)

boo hoo i dnt have them im on the pills , mind i have tuna pasta alot but it is very dry


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 16, 2009)

steff09 said:


> boo hoo i dnt have them im on the pills , mind i have tuna pasta alot but it is very dry



Lucky you lol I love the pasta but not the tuna x With pasta it is more to do with the before cook weight and after due to the water it takes on. And normally it is the sauces that carry a lot of the carbs too


----------



## Lizzie (Jun 16, 2009)

I had a really nice experience a few weeks ago. I  was going in for a late shift at 1pm, and a group of schoolchildren got on the bus. They spent the journey singing to the driver, it was lovely. I was sad when they got off. I expect London bus drivers don't get many people like that, usually they get people swearing or complaining to them when they can't pay on the bus or get off in the middle of traffic.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 16, 2009)

Lizzie said:


> I had a really nice experience a few weeks ago. I  was going in for a late shift at 1pm, and a group of schoolchildren got on the bus. They spent the journey singing to the driver, it was lovely. I was sad when they got off. I expect London bus drivers don't get many people like that, usually they get people swearing or complaining to them when they can't pay on the bus or get off in the middle of traffic.



I have heard a few people singing to bus drivers. In London some bus drivers are cheery folks no matter how horrible some of the passengers or how heavy the traffic, and other bus drivers are just miserble sods who failed charm school no matter how nice people are to them and how light the traffic is.


----------



## Corrine (Jun 16, 2009)

I hardly ever see anything nice...usually I'm stuck in a sea of red lights!  Maybe I should change my route.


----------



## Lizzie (Jun 16, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I have heard a few people singing to bus drivers. In London some bus drivers are cheery folks no matter how horrible some of the passengers or how heavy the traffic, and other bus drivers are just miserble sods who failed charm school no matter how nice people are to them and how light the traffic is.



Maybe I just get the wrong buses then!


----------



## Caroline (Jun 16, 2009)

Corrine said:


> I hardly ever see anything nice...usually I'm stuck in a sea of red lights!  Maybe I should change my route.



I changed my route back in January, and now have a lovely ride. Now I change my route only when there are problems with my prfered route or tube strikes!

Do you drive? It makes a difference being a passenger as you can relax and enjoy the view more. I wouldn't drive in London anyway, too much traffic and too many idiots on the roads (this includes cyclists and non drivers).


----------



## Corrine (Jun 16, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I changed my route back in January, and now have a lovely ride. Now I change my route only when there are problems with my prfered route or tube strikes!
> 
> Do you drive? It makes a difference being a passenger as you can relax and enjoy the view more. I wouldn't drive in London anyway, too much traffic and too many idiots on the roads (this includes cyclists and non drivers).



Yes I do - unfortunately it would take twice as long if I did public transport.  I am either stuck on the M3 heading towards London (if I've been at the OH's) or stuck in traffic in Sutton if I've been at home.  Unfortunately where I work is not served that well by trains and buses!


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 17, 2009)

my drive doesn't rate highly for visual inspiration, but the walk from carpark to office ain't bad. The other morning I saw 7 yes 7 magpies!!! Spiderman here I come.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> my drive doesn't rate highly for visual inspiration, but the walk from carpark to office ain't bad. The other morning I saw 7 yes 7 magpies!!! Spiderman here I come.



From the halcyon days of Jenny Hanley* (sigh!), seven magpies is, I believe, a secret never to be told. Whatever that means!

_*goddess of children's tv show 'Magpie'_


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 17, 2009)

Northerner said:


> From the halcyon days of Jenny Hanley* (sigh!), seven magpies is, I believe, a secret never to be told. Whatever that means!
> 
> _*goddess of children's tv show 'Magpie'_



yeah I know! I never thought I'd see 7! They appeared 1 at a time on this large tree, so I wasn't sure if there were 7, so as if they were mind readers they all jumped/flew down onto the grass lawn in almost a line (i think it was oldest on the left) and I counted 1,2,3,4,5,6, and 7! Still I'm waiting for a secret! Not sure if secrets are health mind, I can't keep them anyway. I'll let you know what it is when I find out!


----------

